# Some noobish questions... Chemicals



## JosephKubik (Nov 18, 2011)

I kinda feel embarrassed for having to ask this, but it's been a while since I last did my own darkroom thing.  What is the maximum number of usages or time for chemicals to sit before they go off or are exhausted.  The chemicals in question are the basic Kodaks, D76, Dektol, Stopbath, and fixer.


----------



## ann (Nov 19, 2011)

It depends on how they are stored and are they diluted for use, or in stock?

FIxer and stopbath probably have the longest shelf life. Dektol once mixed as a stock in a tight bottle should last maybe 6 months, don't know about d76 as i use hc110 as a one shot developer and it will last for years (undilted). It does need to be used after mixing , but again it is a small amount with the proper ratio of water.

LPD has a much longer shelve life than Dektol and a longer tray life. If you only make a few prints, put the developer in it's own bottle for re-use later.


----------

